# FBE pepper mill



## Kenbo (Apr 17, 2012)

This one was a long time coming, but I'm very happy with the results. I got the blank from a friend of mine (I wonder who) and I finished it today. I made this one for Mrs Kenbo and it is 12" high. She loves it and so do I.
[attachment=4364]

[attachment=4365]

[attachment=4366]


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 17, 2012)

Kenbo That is beautiful. Your use of the wood really brings out its beauty.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 17, 2012)

Very cool kenbo! I gotta do a pepper mill one of these days, my bro in law is a chef and want's me to make him one. oh boy another learning curve! I got a really nice box today from the same friend!


----------



## Kevin (Apr 17, 2012)

Ken,

I have to say that is my favorite shape for a peppermill that I have seen to date. No hyperbole at all I just LOVE that shape. I may have to throw some of these boring ones I've roughed-out, back on the lathe and copy yours because that is so . . . . . sexy! I love it. 

Thanks for sharing that. 

:clapping:


----------



## BassBlaster (Apr 17, 2012)

That looks incredible Kenbo!!! I saw you mention you were turning it over the weekend and I kept watching WWT for the pics and never saw em. Worth the wait!!

I have about 7 or 8 peppermill blanks from that same friend of yours!! I hope I can do them the same justice you did!! I wont be practicing with my FBE though, so I'll be awhile on those, lol.

Did you use firehawks tutorial or just wing it?

Whats the finish?


----------



## DKMD (Apr 17, 2012)

Nicely done! I love the pinched waist on this piece… You gotta love a beautiful form done in beautiful wood!


----------



## Kenbo (Apr 17, 2012)

BassBlaster said:


> That looks incredible Kenbo!!! I saw you mention you were turning it over the weekend and I kept watching WWT for the pics and never saw em. Worth the wait!!
> 
> I have about 7 or 8 peppermill blanks from that same friend of yours!! I hope I can do them the same justice you did!! I wont be practicing with my FBE though, so I'll be awhile on those, lol.
> 
> ...




Thanks for the compliments. The finish is high gloss varnish and then it was buffed. As for Firehawks tutorial, that is how I started making them but this one was done flying by the seat of my pants.


----------



## CodyS (Apr 18, 2012)

Very nice as always!


----------



## davidgiul (Apr 18, 2012)

Kenbo said:


> This one was a long time coming, but I'm very happy with the results. I got the blank from a friend of mine (I wonder who) and I finished it today. I made this one for Mrs Kenbo and it is 12" high. She loves it and so do I.


Very well done Kenbo. Is that some of that gimmee wood?


----------



## Brink (Apr 18, 2012)

That is wild looking, way cool.


----------



## brown down (Apr 18, 2012)

wow kenbo you never cease to amaze me on your work! outstanding


----------

